# Scabs/sores on Stogie



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Stogie has broken out with Scabs all over his little body. I found one on his neck, and thought Goldie or the groomer had nicked him. 
Well three days ago I found a flea on him. Just one, but Im sure there were more. He was NOT covered and I couldnt find anymore on him or Goldie. Needless to say I drowned him in frontline. 

First it was around his neck and he has several all around there. Then today I felt a couple on his back. 

SO its either a flea allergy, or maybe an allergy to the front line? Im not sure but I am watching him. 

Anyone else ever have this? And poor Goldie has diareah again.....sigh
Its like having children.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh how awful. Sounds like it could be the frontline since you apply it near the neck line and it works it's way down. 

I hope they both start feeling better soon.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Back in December, right before Christmas, I found a tick in Dusty's ear! I'm pretty sure it hadn't been there long because it wasn't firmly attatched or "full", but it was disgusting! I'd brushed her the night before and not seen it. I freaked out, took her to the vet to have it removed (maybe overreacting, but I'd never seen one before! The vet was kind and didn't charge me and showed me how to get it off if I ever found another one). We started her on Frontline after that. We've had no bad reactions to the Frontline.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Reece, Keep us informed on how the Natures Guardian works. Annabelle has had no problems but the weather is still cold here. I always opt for a natural problem solver rather than chemicals. Flees seem to run in cycles every few years here. Ticks are always a problem because of the many deer. ruthann


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm betting it was the fleas. Never seen a reaction to Frontline.

We have a long story about one of our puppy owners who used a "Natural" flea repellant. Long story short is that the puppy got a tick borne disease. Thankfully they caught it early enough, got him on antibiotics, and he made a fairly quick recovery but only with Pam's intervention over their vet's diagnosis.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I bet it was fleas too. I saw this last summer on a young puppy. Only one flea was found, but it was irritating enough to cause scratching to the point of a couple of teensy crusty scabs. Frontline was applied and there were no new scabs after a two week check.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Well Im thinking it had to be the flea too because he has had frontline many times before. He is not scratching too much at all, I dont think thats what caused the scabs. More a break out or rash. The vet thinks he just had an allergic reaction to the flea. I have not see anymore and I have searched everything. He could have picked it up anywhere, new groomers or dog show. He is acting ok though.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Melissa, the vet is probably correct. That used to happen to my other dog. She was very allergic to flea bites and would scratch her skin raw. Poor babies. It must be like a bad mosquito bite.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for this thread......it is a reminder to me to get some ordered for my boys.The weather is getting nicer now and last year we had lots of ticks!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Melissa - I am glad to hear Stogie is doing better. How's Goldie?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

EEEEeewwwwww!! Did you have to mention ticks and fleas?!  Yucky poo! I'm a city girl I guess.... shudder at the mention of fleas possibly sitting on any of my fur babies and Lord forbid they should come into our house!   

I hope our pups wont' react to Frontline/Advantage/whatever it is we'll give them. Our cats get Revolution every month (from April to Oct.) and we've never had a flea in here. It also helps with heartworm and some other thing... can't remember. 

Glad to hear Stogie is clearing up. Poor little guy! How's Goldie? The runs is not a pretty sight with all that hair! Good luck, Melissa!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

For what it is worth . I was told by Cosmo's breeder that some Havanese are sensitive to Advantage . She recommended Frontline.
I think it may be a reaction to the fleas especially if you found a flea on your dog . 
These are pesky little things and dogs do react to their bites . Even some humans react .


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I only use the liquid frontline you put on them. When I first got Goldie, the vet gave me some tablets that I could also use, but we eventually thought it was overboard. 

WELL JUST NOW on the news. They had a special report that fleas have infested a North Texas elementary school. So it must be really bad here. I live in Dallas for crying out loud!!!!!

Im going to watch it and see what they say. I have only seen the trailers.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh, fleas... sorry to hear that... how annoying they are  I hope the meds work right away so your two babies feel better


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cash, sitting on my lap wanted to reply to this thread- He hit the reply button with his paw. (ok Group awwwww) poor Stogie, sure does sound like a flea reaction. jasper has little scabs mostly on his chin and snout- some sort of hot spot. The dr. gave us a prednisone powder that you mix into a paste. we didn't have to use it for long.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Is frontline oily or something? I noticed someone say they washed it off of their pup the next day, but I use revolution on Sinatra and by the time its completely dry, you can't even tell where I put it on him..


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't notice its oily at all. Stogie is all better now, they cleared up very fast. And Goldie is doing great, I just saw you asked Julia. Knock on wood...no problems.....


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I put the Frontline on Dusty at bedtime and it's dry by morning. I do that so the kids don't forget and pet her while it's still wet. I don't notice it being oily either.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2006)

Your puppy could also have a yeast infection that starts around the head and face and continues all over.I had scabs on my havanese and it was a yeast infection and cleared up quickly with an antibiotic.lorrie


----------

